# Gallery > Finished Maps > [CG Choice Map] Westeros - a fan project

## Tear

Here is my take on a map of Westeros from G.R.R.Martin's "A Song of Ice and Fire" novel series.

It's just a fan project, and of course all the copyright stuff belongs to those who deal with copyright stuff.

It's done with Photoshop, a mouse, a tablet, and lots of hair pulling.

I did a lot of research, but some locations are quite difficult to locate exactly from the text descriptions. Here you have the best I could do without calling Mr. Martin himself.

I hope you like it.

----------


## ravells

What can I say? What can I possibly say?

I can't even begin with the superlatives to describe this map. 

A true work of art.

My only request is: Can you post a link to a high res version?

----------


## Ascension

Fantastic work Tear.  I've never read these books but now I think I might pick them up.  More than enough of your own style showing through so as to only hint at the foundations of Pasis.  Now go get some commissions and take over the world  :Smile:   Sniff sniff, I think I smell a shiny new badge heading your way soon.  I think I'll snag a copy for my Inspiration folder.

----------


## Arkm

Impressive map.

----------


## Absinth

Wow, this is just awesome. I was quite pleased with my own recent map, but this is just amazing. If anyone earns an award, it's you!

----------


## Steel General

Well I had already posted in your WIP thread about how much I Like this, but I'll say it again anyway...

*I LIKE IT!!*  :Very Happy: 

@Ascension - This series is well worth the read, one of my favorites in recent years. I've already read it 4 times.

----------


## NeonKnight

Oh



my



god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Fan-fricken-tastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ramah

Amazing map. First time I've been here in a while and seeing this makes me glad I stopped by.  :Smile: 

Had to click the link when I saw it was Westeros, love those books and this map does them proud. Really, really great.

----------


## Werthead

Absolutely fantastic.

I believe George has been alerted to the map's existence  :Smile: 

Really good maps of Westeros have been sadly few and far between. Guardians of Order had a decent one with their D20 RPG, and the previous one Ran did on Westeros.org is very good, but otherwise they've been pretty meh. I'll go out on a limb and say this is the best map of the continent I've ever seen.

----------


## Steel General

> I'll go out on a limb and say this is the best map of the continent I've ever seen.


Couldn't agree more.

----------


## Dyson Logos

Brutally good.

I don't have the old Guardians of Order version of the RPG anymore, but as I recall this more than rivals the map they included in their version.

----------


## Werthead

> Brutally good.
> 
> I don't have the old Guardians of Order version of the RPG anymore, but as I recall this more than rivals the map they included in their version.


Aside from the basic quality of the map, the GOO version came out before A FEAST FOR CROWS, which put a load more locations on the map. So this version not only looks better (although the GOO one is still nice) but it's also a lot more complete. I can't see any locations that have been missed.

The only slight improvement I can suggest might be naming the mountain ranges? The Red Mountains, Mountains of the Moon and Frostfangs are all unlabelled on this map.

EDIT: Very minor typo. House Marbrand's castle is 'Ashemark', not 'Ashenmark'.

I can't see any other errors. DRAGON Magazine did a supposedly professional map of Westeros once and it was riddled with typos and castles in the wrong place. This one wipes the floor with it  :Smile:

----------


## Will Phillips

Holy crap.

That sound? The dull thud?

Yeah, that was my jaw hitting the floor.

----------


## Clercon

Fantastic map. You should send a printout to mr. Martin :-)

----------


## Steel General

This has been posted to Westeros.org (click here)

----------


## Ashenvale

Just jaw-dropping!!

----------


## pasis

I have been away for some time and missed the WIP. But as said many times already, this is just awesome...

----------


## AslanC

You are sending this to GRRM right?  RIGHT!?  :Wink: 

So very amazingly well done sir... I bow to you and your skill.

----------


## Tear

Thanks to all who replied, especially Pasis, since it was his tutorial that motivated me to give this map a try.

I did write a mail to Mr. Martin on behalf of the Cartographer's Guild, but he's a busy man, and many would agree that he should rather write books than read e-mails. So let's just wait and see.

Thanks for all the kind words.

----------


## BernieB

Would agree with all. Excellent and inspiring work!

----------


## Werthead

I know that both me and Ran have made GRRM aware of the map's existence, and it's been added to the gallery at Westeros.org (the more-or-less official ASoIaF website). However, there is an immense timelag between these things happening and GRRM responding; he's still answering fan emails from about a year ago  :Wink: 

Tear, are you planning to do any further such maps, maybe one of the Slaver's Bay map from ASoS or the Free Cities one from ADWD (when it comes out)? I'm quite interested to see what you come up with next!

----------


## Tear

> Tear, are you planning to do any further such maps, maybe one of the Slaver's Bay map from ASoS or the Free Cities one from ADWD (when it comes out)? I'm quite interested to see what you come up with next!


Can't promise anything, sorry.
Depends on where our game will go, I think.

I have some non-mapping projects going at the moment, but my next mapping endeavour (whatever it might be) will likely be a different style to try new things.

----------


## Sapiento

Wonderful piece of art.

----------


## illustranaut

Totally and utterly gobsmacked! Beautifully executed on an epic scale, obviously a lot of love has gone into this, well done! Have some rep!

----------


## crazyred

Most excellent! having read the books I can tell you pored over the text while making this -- salute!

----------


## Turgenev

Wow, what a fantastic map! Very cool and awe inspiring.

----------


## Narwen

This is one of the best Westeros map!

----------


## Tear

For those interested in such things:
Here is the raw, uncut printout.
Once it's cut it will hang on our gaming room wall.

----------


## Gandwarf

Looks like I am not the only one printing my maps  :Razz: 
Very nice indeed.

----------


## Tear

> Looks like I am not the only one printing my maps


Indeed. Let's just say I returned the favor of you posting a photo of your own printed map.  :Wink: 
This was a personal project for our gaming group, so I thought I might as well let you guys know how it turned out.

----------


## Gandwarf

The lighter is a good choice to give people a sense of scale. Better than my foot  :Wink:

----------


## Depassage

Great work!

----------


## master_wu

Forest textures look amazing!

----------


## Amazon_warrior

Yowza!   :Cool: 

I want one.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ffxfiend

Excellent map! I actually just restarted the series and now I'll have an additional map to reference besides the one in the book  :Smile:

----------


## Schley

Nice work! Love the textures and color pallet. Keep it up!  :Smile:

----------


## arsheesh

Yeah, I'm a little late to this party I know.  But Tear just thought you should know, this map was what convinced me to join the guild.  I took one look at your map and that was it, I was sold.  It still remains one of my all time favorite pieces on this site.  Thanks for inspiring me to join this great community (oh and enjoy some Rep).

Cheers,

-Arsheesh

----------


## Werthead

Another *ASoIaF* fan has used, with Tear's permission, the map to create this annotated timeline for the books. Impressive stuff, if still incomplete.

----------


## Thales

I'm a newbie here, so I've just been poking around the site a bit.  Wow, is this ever gorgeous.  In particular, the use of texture is brilliant, as it gives real depth to the topology going from hills to mountains, etc.  I don't think I've ever seen texture used so effectively.  Awesome.

----------


## Guldaroth

Just a brilliant masterpiece !!!

Congratulations !

----------


## Nimatzo

That is, stunning. Really.

----------


## Ghorgor Cram

Flabber...gasted

This is way up there, Kudos.

----------


## Uncle Twitchy

Well, well done... as good, if not better, than the map done by the folks who did the role playing game for Green Ronin.

----------


## Sonnenfalke

one of the most beautiful versions of my most belovin' world ever  :Wink:

----------


## Dain

Agree!
Stunning, astounding, just awesome work

----------


## Werthead

Necrothread, but I thought it worth letting Tear and other Campaign Cartographer fans know how well-regarded this map has been: the HBO team have been using it as a reference whilst filming the *Game of Thrones* TV series (due to air in April), George RR Martin has apparently been directing people to it as the best map of Westeros he's seen and apparently Bantam Books have been so impressed by it that they're redoing the official maps in the books as they feel they need to up their game.

So, impressive going  :Smile:

----------


## Gidde

Holy cow! Well done Tear!!!

----------


## torstan

That really is fantastic. Well done.

----------


## Jaxilon

I agree, this is one excellently done map. Little wonder it keeps getting praise after all the time it's been up here.

----------


## Steel General

Great update Werthead and congratz again to Tear!

----------


## Freezbee

This map is truly awesome !

Is it possible to have a version without typo, or with a typo I can edit ?

I had the bad idea to read the book in my mother tongue, French, and every location has a different name...
I'd like to traduce the map, because in French, there's only that available...

Some names have a really surprising translation :

for example :

Summerhall -> Lestival
Evenfall Hall -> La Vesprée
Night Song -> Séréna

So it's quite hard for us to use this wonderful map while reading. A shame !

----------


## tilt

Wow, congrats to tear, and cool to hear that there is a tv series on the way  :Smile:

----------


## Tigon

Indeed, the map that got me of my bahookie and registered here.

----------


## Werthead

Some more info from someone who visited the HBO production offices whilst they were shooting the TV series, and had Tear's map on display:




> Bryan Cogman conducted me into the art department’s offices, where I saw a gentleman—I’m afraid I did not catch his name—with some absolutely gorgeous maps on his desk that were done in a period sort of style. I know one of them featured the region in which the westerlands and the riverlands border one another, and another was more of a map of the whole realm. Truly beautiful, and I hope HBO considers turning these into posters if maps are within their licenses (as an aside, among the many things I saw on the walls was this fan map by Tear, which it turned out had been something George had sent to the production and which they said had been very useful in understanding where things were).

----------


## Steel General

On a related topic - 'Dance With Dragons' scheduled to be released in July 2011 - Yeah!

----------


## tilt

yeah indeed... anyone know if that is the final one?

----------


## Eilathen

No, no it's not. I think that as of now, 7 are planned ... . And let us see if he really makes the date. I mean, I guess we will see a book in July...question is...will it be the whole of ADwD or will he split it again (so as not to miss the published release date)...

Anyway, Tear's map is absolutely stunning. I have a printed version of it at my games...it looks even better on real paper  :Smile:

----------


## Ramah

Aye, the one after this one will be called "The Winds of Winter" and the last one will be called "A Dream of Spring" if memory serves.

And Eilathen, he had better not split it again as this one was supposed to be the other half of Feast For Crows when he split that one. If he splits it we will only have a quarter of the characters.  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

hmmmm...  I thought about waiting till the end and then read them all in a row, there are so many names to remember and they fade away when I haven't read the books for 1-2 years...

----------


## Gidde

Naw, don't do that .... rereading the series before each book is part of the fun!!

----------


## ravells

I'd love to be pleasantly surprised that he will finish them. I'm not betting the mortgage on it though.

----------


## tilt

oohh.. have nowhere near the time to read all those books again and again... I rather spend the time I have on new books, new worlds, new exiting plots  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

Well, if the series isn't completed maybe there will come along someone else who can finish it, ala Brian Sanderson for the Robert Jordan books. Of course, it's not like you can just grab any old writer and have them do such a bang up job like that. I think they were quite fortunate to have one that has done so well.  

Hopefully, it will never be an issue.

----------


## Sergei Zybin

Its more looks like pro not fan project! Polished like diamond. Just amazing work.

----------


## TheRedEpic

I love this map. If i could, i would kiss you, haha. Fantastic job!

----------


## Werthead

HBO's map of the Free Cities (and the east coast of Westeros), which will be used on a forthcoming website to provide information for the TV series. The map is based on one prepared by George R.R. Martin for A DANCE WITH DRAGONS. This doesn't cover the same full area as that map - Volantis, Qohor, Norvos, Lorath, the island of Ibben and the River Rhoyne are all off the edges of this map - but should serve as a satisfying taster.

I have no idea whom the artist is, someone at HBO I guess. I'd love to see Tear redo this and add it to his Westeros map  :Smile:

----------


## Ramah

Cheers, Werthead. I was just reading about this very map over on the Winter is Coming site but the site (which was discovered early and shouldn't be live yet) is no longer there. So again, thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## lanceschaubert

solid solid work. this is phenomenal.

----------


## guiburi

amazing!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BattleGnome

Really amazing map! Is there a larger JPG available that would be suitable for printing a poster?

----------


## MazrimTaim

Hello all, first time poster here, and I registered with the express purpose of asking this question:

Does anyone have a copy of this map without any of the text or city markers? (river names, city names, key, the towers of the wall, etc.  No text whatsoever)

I'm putting together my own homebrew board/card game based on Game of Thrones, and I want to use this map as the board.  However, I'd like to put the labels on myself, as the game tiles.

I've tried removing them myself, and it looked...   well, it wasn't pretty.

Thanks!

----------


## Ascension

I'm sure Tear has a copy, or can make one, since he made it but we don't see him too much anymore.

----------


## MazrimTaim

> I'm sure Tear has a copy, or can make one, since he made it but we don't see him too much anymore.


I was going to offer that if he didn't want to go through the trouble of deleting the text, he could send over the working file (with layers) and I could delete it myself, but I wasn't sure if it would be considered rude to ask someone for their wips and raw data.

[edit] typing that up gave me an idea, and I just checked.  Unfortunately, he didn't post this map in the 'works in progress' forum at some stage of completeness that I could use.

Now when you say "don't see him too much anymore", there's not much chance of me finding what I need, is there?

----------


## tilt

@mazrimT :if you have 5 post you can send private messages to people - he might have set up his account to send him a mail when he gets a PM

----------


## filesplz

> I'm sure Tear has a copy, or can make one, since he made it but we don't see him too much anymore.


That's to bad, I love his map and was hoping that someday it would include the whole world, similar to this

----------


## filesplz

> I'm sure Tear has a copy, or can make one, since he made it but we don't see him too much anymore.


That's to bad, I love his map and was hoping that one day it will include the whole word, something like this

----------


## MazrimTaim

That's a really cool mashup of all the separate maps from the books.

I did find a map that works for me, though.  Should I upload the game map I created here, or in its own thread in the WIP forum?

[edit] or in the game boards forum?

----------


## Moe

I would suggest if it you still work on it, post it as a WIP if it is fnished and it is a game board, post it there  :Wink: 
But anyway start your own thread with your own title.

Looking forward to your version of Westeros,
>Moe

----------


## MazrimTaim

> I would suggest if it you still work on it, post it as a WIP if it is fnished and it is a game board, post it there 
> But anyway start your own thread with your own title.
> 
> Looking forward to your version of Westeros,
> >Moe


I'll upload it as soon as I get home, then.

[edit] ok, here it is:  http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...rew-board-game.


And now that I've derailed this thread enough, so now that I have my own thread, we can all go back to drooling over Tear's map.

----------


## Diamond

Hey Tear, I'm not sure if you have a DeviantArt account or not, but I stumbled across this over there.  I'm fairly sure that's not you, in which case, you may want to raise holy hell.

On the other hand, if it is you, then never mind.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Tear

It is actually an old account that I no longer use.

It was created for a PBP game that has ended years ago. Thanks for bringing it up though, you never know.

----------


## Diamond

Whew.  That map is so awesome, I'd hate to have anyone ripping it off.  Guess I'll go delete my comment on the DA page.   :Very Happy:

----------


## ramiroaznar

Amazing work! Thanks for sharing mate. I will share it as well (and I will mention the author as well) in my blog in the next post. Cheers!

----------


## Tear

Okay. Here is what happened.
Focus, the publisher of the french game developer Cyanide contacted me and asked if they could use my map for their game "Game of Thrones - Genesis".
I said no, because it is George's world.
Then George sent me a mail telling me it is my call.
So I gave them permission.
They will probably do a trailer and maybe a printed map for the collector's edition. No promises, though.
This is still a non-profit non-exclusive fan project. It istill perfectly legal to print this map for personal purposes.
Feel free to hang the map in your gaming room.

----------


## Coyotemax

:Evil:   Wow awesome!!!

that's absolutely great... nicely done!
Someone jsut put up a map of Westeros on DA, and while it's a very nice map (and actually drawn out by hand and scanned in, so kudos to that fellow) this map completely ruined all other versions for me, in my mind yours is the definitive.

----------


## Ascension

Way to go, man.  Gratz.

----------


## Needamedic

I know this is late, but being a new guild member I feel I need to post this. I was tired when I clicked on this thread and didn't even read the lead in to the attachment, just clicked. I have only read Game of Thrones, but as I panned across the map I realized I have been here before. This map is not only beautiful but it can actually take someone who has knowledge of the setting into the world itself. 
Tear this a great work of art and cartography of a great world setting. Thank you for waking me up and taking me on a trip through Westeros. Amazing!

----------


## Exin

Absolutely beautifull map. The details and clarity are stunning.

----------


## Steel General

That's great news Tear. Congratz!

----------


## torstan

It really is a stunner and the credit you're getting now for it is very well deserved. That's excellent news.

----------


## tilt

hadn't seen the latest development, congratz Tear, its well deserved indeed  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Gratz Tear! That's brilliant news!!!

----------


## Daunty

whoa this map is amazing, just reading the books now and this map makes the book 10 times better! congratz aswell

----------


## 123qwe

> Okay. Here is what happened.
> Focus, the publisher of the french game developer Cyanide contacted me and asked if they could use my map for their game "Game of Thrones - Genesis".
> I said no, because it is George's world.
> Then George sent me a mail telling me it is my call.
> So I gave them permission.
> They will probably do a trailer and maybe a printed map for the collector's edition. No promises, though.
> This is still a non-profit non-exclusive fan project. It istill perfectly legal to print this map for personal purposes.
> Feel free to hang the map in your gaming room.


any chance you can release the map under the cc by-nc-sa 3.0/ license, inshort it say that anyone are free to share and use the map for non non-commercial purpose provided that they attribute it tto you... 


also what about an expansion I would really love to see Essos show up on your map !!

----------


## mor2

^ that would be handy for our fan project, but an expatiation to the map would be just priceless for anyone who goes over the book!

----------


## Wormivich

This is absolutely phenomenal. Everything I aspire to.

----------


## Starlight

This is the kind of work that inspires a beginner like myself. Absolutely stunning!

----------


## Matrix33

Which font did he use on that map. Seems to that there are two different ones. I know them but can't remember their names.

----------


## sweatyboyy

Pretty fergilicious map.

----------


## Benaion

Tear, I am less a beginner in the art mapping, but this does not stop me to admire your work. I was impressed when I first saw in 2010. Now I'm even more impressed because I know that the map was made in 2009. I hope you refine more and who is already working in the construction of other continents (Essos and Sothoryos) of A Song of Ice and Fire by GRRM. Congratulations.

----------


## theMountainGoat

Hi Tear

I've spent quite a lot of time over the last few months working on a speculative world map for A Song of Ice and Fire to be used in my Animated Timeline Map project. This new map incorporates and builds on your map of Westeros to include Essos, Ibben and the Summer Isles in a similar style. I know you've given permission for your map to be used in any non-commercial fan project but this builds on your work in a very substantial way and given your recent good news (congratulations btw) I wanted to run things past you to make sure things have not changed before releasing this onto the Internet.

I have included a scroll with licence details in the bottom left corner of the map which clearly indicates George as the copyright holder and attributes the original map of Westeros to yourself with the URL for this thread on the Cartographer's Guild website for reference. It is my intention to release this speculative world map under a Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial-ShareAlike 3.0 Unported License which means other fans are free to share and remix the work provided it is non-commercial, they attribute their work to its original creators (namely yourself and I with GRRM as copyright holder) and their work is released under same or similar licence.

I am also planning to create a website interface for the map which will allow people to hide the labels, city/town markers and various other details, and there will be various different versions of the image available for download since I know a lot of people want that sort of thing for their own gaming purposes.

Please get in touch with me via email on themountaingoat AT live DOT co DOT uk and I will send a copy of the map. If nothing else I'd like to hear your thoughts on the finished map. I know a lot of people have asked if you were going to do a map of Essos, not sure if you were going to but I hope this won't spoil any plans you may have had in that regard.

I appreciate you may not check this thread that often so I may need to try and PM you instead in the near future which means posting a few more times on this forum so apologies to anyone here if I spam up a few threads.

----------


## theMountainGoat

Beautiful map Tear.

----------


## RobA

Sorry Goat - your long post was caught in the moderation queue.  I've approved it.

-Rob A>

----------


## chrisfields23

What can I say that hasn't already been said? This map is Capital-A Awesome.

----------


## mgmcph

WOW.  Amazing!  So much better than anything I've ever seen - far better than the ones in the books.  I can't imagine the work that went into this...so much detail.  Just an incredible creation.

----------


## Mack1305

Wow!!!! That's incredible. Great job.

----------


## hardcandy0224

it's amazing !!!　 :Idea:  :Idea:  :Idea:

----------


## Atrak

Inspired, what can I say that hasn't already been said. Your mountains are magnificent.  :Smile:

----------


## jcr592

Hi, does anyone know where a high res version of the map can be found (or has it and can email it to me)?  Awesome job!

----------


## Schley

> Hi, does anyone know where a high res version of the map can be found (or has it and can email it to me)?  Awesome job!


Have you tried contacting the artist directly? Since it's Tear's work, he would be the one to request/purchase a hi-res copy from.

----------


## jcr592

I haven't yet.  I saw you needed a minimum number of posts to PM someone and I didn't want to spam the page.  He mentioned earlier that printing it for personal use is fine so I thought I would check and see if there was a copy floating around.

----------


## Redrobes

Has this been posted yet (so many to read through...). Monks has pointed me at this which was pointed to him from Ozy off the Outerra forum...

Your map on google earth. The news site isnt referencing your authorship but the original news site did as well as the guy is on his page. So links in order of increasing rawness...

Explore the Game of Thrones "Westeros" in Google Earth | Google Earth Blog
Google Maps Mania: A Game of Thrones on Google Maps
google earth : serMountainGoat.co.uk

----------


## Huma

> This map is truly awesome !
> 
> Is it possible to have a version without typo, or with a typo I can edit ?
> 
> I had the bad idea to read the book in my mother tongue, French, and every location has a different name...
> I'd like to traduce the map, because in French, there's only that available...
> 
> Some names have a really surprising translation :
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing??

----------


## Shantan

I'm coming in a little late, but I do want to let you know how cool that map is.

----------


## Sir StoneLea

It's 2014..and I still carry Tear's Map with me everywhere I go with my 5 books on Kindle. Yes, including a magnifying glass. Thank you, Sir Tear.

----------


## caslumali

Amazing, beautifull art. Your map bring me to this forum when i was looking for more information about GoT on the web.
I'm a geographer and make maps in SIG softwares, like Arcgis and Envi. 
I really want learn how make maps with this visual quality!
Your art is incredible!!

----------


## Corilliant

Ahh, I wondered if this map was the product of one of the people on here.
Sorry for the thread resurrection. I just happened to find this: http://quartermaester.info
It's everywhere!

----------


## Azélor

Check in the bottom left, it seems legit.

----------


## SoyaDokio

I love it very much,it's fantastic!

----------


## Sernogan

Hi all. I wanted to thank Tear for this amazing map and for bringing my attention to the Pasis tutorial. I have a question for Tear also if he still posts here. How did you do the shallow water stuff around the land mass? It doesn't quite look like how you did it in your Saderan tutorial and map.

My apologies if this is the wrong place to ask such a question. I mainly just wanted to thank him, and thought maybe I would pose this question in the process.

----------


## Werthead

> Ahh, I wondered if this map was the product of one of the people on here.
> Sorry for the thread resurrection. I just happened to find this: http://quartermaester.info
> It's everywhere!


Mega-late reply, but only Westeros was drawn by Tear. Essos was drawn in the same style by "Mountain Goat" and is of course now massively outdated due to the official maps later published in _The Lands of Ice and Fire_.

----------


## Naima

That map , I remember to have seen it plenty of times ....  I think its an everpresent online when you google for Westeros maps , A very good job congrats .

----------

